# WINDOWS 8 SLOW BOOT!



## ComputerTutor (Aug 11, 2011)

Windows 8 is literally taking 2 minutes to Boot!

Does anyone know why? And how I can fix the problem?

I am also having an issue with not being able to change the screen resolution. Tried updating drivers. Resolution is set to 1024 x 768. There are no other choices.

Computer information is as follows:

Windows 8 Professional with Media Center (build 9200)
Hewlett-Packard Presario V2000 (ET931UA#ABA) Rev 1
1.80 gigahertz AMD Mobile Sempron
 1920 Megabytes Usable Installed Memory
BIOS: Hewlett-Packard F.52 01/20/2007

Thanks a million for any help!


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Did you try installing the graphics driver for your specific model manually? Sounds like it's looped into default graphical settings, which will sometimes slow down the overall booting process. here is a page that may help you .

Overview of Troubleshooting Startup Problems (Windows 7, Vista, XP) | HP® Support


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

First off your RAM is only 2GB which is low for Windows 8. You should upgrade to atleast 4GB (Corsair or G.Skill should be the make).


----------



## ComputerTutor (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you so very much for your response. I'm not sure if this particular machine can be upgraded any more than it already has been, but I will find out.


----------



## ComputerTutor (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you very much for your response. I tried updating my graphics driver, but it seems to have the most updated driver at this moment. I will check out the article you posted.


----------

